# Perte contrat conservee



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ,
Je  perd un contrat conservée le 31/12  ( début du contrat le 2/11/2020) J' avais perdu mon tous 1er contrat fin juin (ouverture d' ARE de 6.08€net/jour). Depuis j'ai repris un contrat le 1/10 (627.13€ brut) et le 1/12 (173.76€brut) .donc ARE=0€ 
Je voulais savoir si mon 2 ème contrat conservée que je vais perdre me donnera droit a une nouvelle ARE ?


----------



## isa19 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 normalement recalcule de votre ARE pour cette activité conservée/perdue. avec surement une carence de 7 jours + carence si indemnités compensatrice de cp payés à la rupture.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui les activités conservées perdues permettent le recalcule de votre are 
Le 7 janvier vous recevrez une nouvelle notification d'ARE


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ok merci . Je préfère demander car par la caf je  déclare bien tous mes revenue tous les 3 mois  et il mon trouver une dette (prime activité et apl ). J'ai pas envie qu'il fasse pareil avec pôle emploi.


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@isa19 
Si les droits ont été ouverts fin juin, la postante a déjà eu un différé de 7 jours fin juin, et comme il ne s'applique qu'une fois tous les 12 mois ils ne seront pas réappliqués dans ce cas en janvier.


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91   . Toi qui est experte peut tu me dire comment calculer le montant?


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02
Oulà là... malheureusement je ne peux pas comme ça, sans avoir tout ton dossier sous les yeux.
Car ça prend en compte tout un tas d'élements.
Date d'ouverture de tes droits initiaux, pour quel montant et quelle durée d'ARE brute et nette.
Ton âge (plus ou moins de 55 ans à l'ouverture des droits initiaux.
Combien de jours d'ARE il te reste quand tu perds le contrat conservée ?
Quel a été le total des salaires bruts HORS ICCP, pour le contrat conservé perdu, sur 24 ou 36 mois  selon ton âge.
Si sur cette période il y a eu des évènements : arrêt maladie, congés sans solde....
Si tu peux préciser tous ces éléments je peux de donner une idée.


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Date d'ouverture c'étais le 7/08/2022.
Le montant brut =8.10
Le montant net=6.08
Durée 606 jours .
J'ai 34 ans .
Il me reste 539 jours ARE 
Total des salaire brut = 7956e depuis le 2/11/2020.je n'ai jamais eu arrêt ou absence pendant ce contrat


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02
Puisque tu as 34 ans, il me faut le montant des salaires bruts sur juste les 24 derniers mois, donc sur la période du :
01/01/2021 au 31/12/2022* HORS ICCP de fin de contrat*.
Et précise moi à part le montant de l'ICCP de fin de contrat et je te calcule tout ça.
(et pour info les 8.10 euros ce n'est pas l'ARE brute mais le SJR  )


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ok merci @Nanou91 je tenvoi les montant


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 
Voilà ce que je trouverais...
Tu repartirais pour 643 jours d'ARE à 13.33 euros nets (= bruts) par jour, pour un salaire Journalier de Référence (SJR) de 17.77 €.
Le différé sera de 23 jours.
Ça c'est si il te reste bien 539 jours au moment du recalcul.
Sinon, avec ce tableau, j'ai mis les formules entre parenthèses donc tu pourras t'en resservir de base pour les futurs contrats conservés perdus, il suffit de reporter les  nouveaux chiffres.


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ah super @Nanou91 merci beaucoup pour ton tableau . Je vais attendre le 31 pour envoyer l attestation à pole emploi et voir ce qu'il me dise. Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 
Et sais-tu ce que tu auras comme activités reprises en janvier. C'est à dire qu'à partir de janvier, quel montant brut percevras-tu chaque moi uniquement avec les activités reprises ?


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 J'ai 2 activité reprise depuis mon 1er contrat perdu fin juin .Le 1/10 /2022= 675.13 €brut . Et le 1/12/2022=173.76€ brut. Il me restera en janvier ces 2 contrat repris et  un contrat conservé qui a débuté le 1/03/2021=300.30€ brut


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 
Donc à priori, tu n'auras pas de complément ARE
Car  : 675,13 + 173,76 = 848,89 euros. POLE EMPLOI va en retenir 70% donc 594,22 euros.
Sur un mois de 31 jours, ils ne te devraient que 31 x 13.33 = 413,23 euros. C'est inférieur à 594,22 euros donc tu n'auras pas de complément.
D'ailleurs je me demandais à quel moment tu en avais eu. 
Droit ouverts à partir du 07/08... 
Donc en août ils t'ont versé 24 ARE ? c'est ça.
En septembre ils t'en ont versées 30 ? c'est ça
Donc 24 + 30 = 54.
Comment es-tu passée de 606 à 539? Car 606 - 54 = 552.
Avec le contrat repris le 01/10 tu n'as déjà pas du avoir de complément ARE en octobre, ni après.


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Je voulais savoir si les 2 contrat repris du 1er octobre et 1er décembre  son aussi considérée repris quand mon 2 ème contrat sera perdu au 31 décembre?


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Le 3 sept j'ai eu 152euro =25 jours
Le 5 oct 182.40euro=30 jours
Le 3 novembre 72.96euro =12 jours car en octobre j'ai eu 1 mois adaptation donc petit salaire


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 
un contrat repris reste un contrat repris tant qu'il ne sert pas lui même à un calcul de rechargement de droit...
Donc OUI tes 2 contrats repris resteront repris même après le 31/12


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ah ok je comprend mieux pourquoi je ne toucherai pas ARE . Ok pour les contrat repris ,il reste repris jusqu'à ce que tous les conservé soit perdu?  et seront en conservé quand j'aurais des repris après le dernier conservée perdu


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Je risque peut être de toucher ARE en mars car en février je pose 1semaine de CP qui pour mes 2 reprise seront en sans solde donc déduis avec le CCC ?


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02
Non, ils seront repris tant que tu n'auras pas épuisé tous les droits ouverts le 07/08/2022.
Là tu vas repasser de 539 ARE de 6.08 euros  à 643 ARE à 13.33 euros (à un jour près car parfois selon l'arrondi, POLE EMPLOI n'arrondit pas pareil).
Tant que ces 643 ARE ne seront pas épuisés, tous les contrats repris après le 07/08/2022 resteront des repris.
Quand tu auras épuisé ces 643 ARE, tous tes contrats repris puis perdus serviront à un calcul de nouveaux droits et là ceux qui restent passeront en conservés.
SAUF...si un jour, tu estimes que recalculer des droits sur des contrats repris perdus serait plus intéressant que tes droits actuels. Dans ce cas il faudrait demander le calcul du droit d'option. Et si tu le choisissais, les repris perdus servant à un calcul de droits, les repris encore en cours passeraient en conservés.
Je sais pas si je suis bien claire....
Et si tu connais ton salaire brut de février donne moi, je te dirai si tu auras un complément.


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ah d accord je comprend vraiment mieux l'histoire de conservé et repris .ok donc la je pense en faite que mes ARE ne seront pas débitée avant la perte de mon dernier conservée d'ici 2 ans la rentrée au CP  de l enfant si tous ce passe bien car mes 2 reprise c'est pareil j'en est encor pr 3ans  voir 6 ans max si suite en périscolaire  et encor il n'est que de 300.30euro brut mon dernier conservée donc même avec la réévaluation de l ARE je ne pense pas que mon brut contrat repris soit inférieur à l ARE 

Pour février je n ai pas encor fais le CCC donc je ne sait pas mon brut .


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02
Je vais te simplifier les choses.
Si ton revenu brut des 2 contrats REPRIS additionnés dépasse 521 euros en février, tu n'auras rien.


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ok merci beaucoup @Nanou91  tous est plus claire pour moi maintenant


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 j'ai envoyee mon attestation employeur pour ma perte de contrat conservée.  Je vois qu elle  a été pris en compte mais je ne vois pas de réévaluation du montant ARE .


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

Il faut compter 1 semaine pour le traitement de ton attestation lorsqu'elle est envoyé électroniquement 
Donc par courrier ou via ton espace personnel ça peut prendre plus de temps


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam  Merci.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@Nounousand02 
Oh oui, il faut au moins 8/10 jours.
Moi la dernière fois, c'est un repris que j'ai perdu. Donc il ne servait pas à un recalcul, donc je ne m'affolais pas.
Mais quand j'ai vu que je n'avais pas eu de complément ARE le mois suivant, je les ai contactés en leur disant : "regardez donc si la fin de contrat T n'a pas été saisie en doublon.... car j'aurais du avoir 4 ARE et rien à l'horizon...."
Mon conseiller a vérifié et m'a répondu : "vous avez raison... il a été enregistré en double, je corrige et vous déclenche les 4 ARE".

Faut tout pister lol


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Janvier 2023)

Ok merci


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Nanou91, 
Comment  faites vous pour être si calée en matière de calcul Pôle emploi?
Moi je n’y comprends strictement rien et du coup je me fais sûrement avoir…comme beaucoup d´entre Nous je pense…


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo 
C'est justement parce que j'en avais marre de ne rien comprendre à leur calcul, d'avoir l'impression d'être tributaire de conseillers POLE EMPLOI compétents ou pas.. que je me suis mise à étudier tout le référentiel de POLE EMPLOI.... 301 pages ! ça m'a occupée mais du coup, petit à petit j'ai compris comment ça marchait...


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Ah oui 301 pages… mais au moins vous comprenez et ne vous faites pas avoir.


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Janvier 2023)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @Nounousand02
> Non, ils seront repris tant que tu n'auras pas épuisé tous les droits ouverts le 07/08/2022.
> Là tu vas repasser de 539 ARE de 6.08 euros  à 643 ARE à 13.33 euros (à un jour près car parfois selon l'arrondi, POLE EMPLOI n'arrondit pas pareil).
> Tant que ces 643 ARE ne seront pas épuisés, tous les contrats repris après le 07/08/2022 resteront des repris.
> ...


@Nanou91 tu avais bon .merci


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Janvier 2023)

@Nounousand02 et tu es repartie pour combien de jours d'indemnisation ?


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91   643 jours


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Janvier 2023)

impeccable


----------

